# Depressed Friend of Mine



## Pacifist (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello dear NTs,

there is someone in my life who is very depressed due to his intelligence. He is feeling alone since he sees things others do not. A world full of mistakes and obsolete doings. I feel mightless, since he is quite smart, so I would not be able to fully comprehend what he has to say. He might just be a genius. He told me that he sees such thing as bloss of ignorance in others. But I do not want him to suffer anymore. It has to be horrible.

Since his near death experience he feels even more alone. He said to me, that no one would be able to understand. That it is too late for him to meet a partner who is on his level, ever since that certain experience. But even though I am telling you all of this, I can not believe that that is all there is. There will be things I did not register.

Even us users might not be able to comprehend what he feels. He seems to be highly intelligence to a point where it is unbearable for him.

If there is anyone who might be able to understand him at least a bit, please tell me so! I know, you can only base your knowings on assumptions and my attempts at helping him throughout social media might be futile. Yet please I am begging to respect what you do not understand.

Thank you


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, I understand. Not only am I unable to share most of my thoughts and experiences, but people tend to think I'm stupid as well.

I used to feel optimistic, but now I think it's time to give up on people.

If you tell this person you care and you're sorry they're going through this, that might help.


----------



## Pacifist (Jul 24, 2016)

islandlight said:


> Yes, I understand. Not only am I unable to share most of my thoughts and experiences, but people tend to think I'm stupid as well.
> 
> I used to feel optimistic, but now I think it's time to give up on people.
> 
> If you tell this person you care and you're sorry they're going through this, that might help.


I would love to say that I care but who would take such thing as earnest and honest, if one is deeply misunderstood.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Perhaps your friend needs to balance his thought processes with positivity since he appears to be solely focused on negativity. DBT might help since practicing mindfulness when he's spiraling in negativity, can help to stop the spiraling since it diverts the mind towards the present and simply existing.

As far as finding a partner of his intelligence level, if he's in the 98th or above percentile, I wish him much luck in finding a comparable partner who's also compatible.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Pacifist said:


> I would love to say that I care but who would take such thing as earnest and honest, if one is deeply misunderstood.


You're not saying that you understand. You're saying that you care. It might be appreciated. Even geniuses have feelings.


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

I may actually understood him, or at least I think so.

Life may not beautiful, but you have to do something with it, and since itsn't infinite, I think the best option is simply enjoying it/doing something good/both.

There's people that due to having a great conscience, empathy, sense of morality, ideals, (things correlated with intelligence), etc., can easily go from being happy riding a bicycle to feeling bad because of the hunger of african children or anything else. If that's the case, the thing is that you can't live that way even if you care so much about the african children, because simply you wouldn't do anything for them, and also a really good psychologist wouldn't be a bad thing. 

Finding a partner, ufff. If you are a) above the 90% of the population in intelligence b) don't like to live a "simple live", I can say that you are pretty f*cked. Personally, I don't care a lot about this, since is a bit like wanting to go to mars 

Note: I don't have the best english


----------

